# Enrique Ponce no puede mantener el ritmo de vida con Ana Soria, sin Paloma Cuevas y pide trabajo



## Galicia Bahamas (10 Ene 2022)

*Enrique Ponce volverá a los ruedos este 2022 a pesar de su renuncia el año pasado*
*C. Clarasó*
Lunes, 10 de enero de 2022. 12:11
Tiempo de lectura: 1 minuto






Tras el confinamiento, el pasado mayo de 2020, *Paloma Cuevas* y *Enrique Ponce hicieron oficial su separación*. Ahora mismo el todavía matrimonio se encuentra inmerso en el divorcio, especialmente complicado. El torero es quien decidió terminar con un matrimonio de dos décadas y dos hijas en común por un *nuevo amor 25 años más joven que él.




*
Enrique Ponce y Ana Soria / REDES
No tardamos en conocer a *Ana Soria* quien se mostraba muy cauta ante los medios, a día de hoy todavía lo sigue haciendo, y es que no quiere convertirse en un personaje público. La joven está terminando en Almería sus estudios universitarios. *La intención es irse a vivir a Madrid el próximo verano*. De momento, Ponce se ha instalado con ella en la ciudad andaluza. No obstante, el diestro echa mucho de menos a sus hijas. Y como os comentamos hace tan solo una semana,* estas Navidades han sido especialmente extrañas para Enrique Ponce*. Según varios rumores, el torero estaría aburrido de la vida con Ana Soria. Ahora se encuentra desubicado.
*¿Una ruptura definitiva entre Enrique Ponce y Ana Soria? *
Enrique Ponce y Ana Soria* llevan varios meses desaparecidos.* En verano publicó en sus redes sociales un comunicado especial donde anunciaba que se retiraba de los ruedos tras tres décadas de oficio. A la almeriense nunca le ha gustado la profesión de su pareja y le ha pedido en numerosas ocasiones que lo dejase. Como acto de amor le hemos visto en la plaza alguna vez, pero pasándolo realmente mal. El de Chiva le hizo caso, pero ahora ha rectificado.





Ana Soria y Enrique Ponce / REDES
Ponce vuelve a los ruedos este próximo 2022 tal y como anuncian varios medios. *Desapareció de las plazas de forma abrupta y sin una despedida a su altura. Sin Paloma Cuevas su poder adquisitivo ha disminuido y ahora mismo no se puede permitir el lujo de vivir los próximos años sin trabajar.* Según ‘El Español’, Ponce dejó de torear temporalmente por el daño que había hecho la pandemia a su oficio, no le salía rentable. Ahora sí, y quiere sacar el máximo provecho. Además, Ponce tiene interés por trabajar fuera de España. Esto podría dinamitar la relación entre el torero y la estudiante.





Ana Soria / REDES
Enrique está ilusionado y se entrena a fondo. Ponce retorna *"porque es su profesión y porque lo necesita, como todo el mundo. Él se retiró temporalmente y ahora vuelve con esta nueva normalidad"*, se informa.
‘Socialité’ ya avanzó que no pasan por un buen momento. Según una testigo, vecina de la pareja, ya no viven juntos. ¿Se ha cansado Ponce de Ana Soria?








Enrique Ponce no puede mantener el ritmo de vida con Ana Soria, sin Paloma Cuevas y pide trabajo


Enrique Ponce volverá a los ruedos este 2022 a pesar de su renuncia el año pasado




www.elnacional.cat


----------



## AH1N1 (10 Ene 2022)

El de ella?


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (10 Ene 2022)

¿Dejó las plazas para no tener que darle más dinero a su ex?


----------



## Dmtry (10 Ene 2022)

Se te pone un coñito fresco delante y lo dejas todo, hasta lo que te genera ingresos y con un divorcio millonario por delante. ¿Que podría salir mal verdad?


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Ene 2022)

Ese chochito es tremendamente caro


----------



## elbaranda (10 Ene 2022)

Tremendo error de Ponce

Si te apetece un coño estrecho para estas cosas se inventaron las putarracas


----------



## Hans_Asperger (10 Ene 2022)

Las chortinas son caras, de toda la Vida de Dios...


----------



## jose253 (10 Ene 2022)

os voy a contar un secreto. Esta chavalita estudió en el mismo instituto que yo, en el IES Nicolas Salmeron de Almeria, de hecho yo estaba en 1º bachillerato y ella estaba en 3º de eso y sabia quien era. imaginaos mi cara cuando veo que esta con el dandy Enrique ponce que le saca 30 tacos


----------



## MIP (10 Ene 2022)

Igual peco de iluso pero ¿donde coño está el dinero que este hombre ha ganado en 30 años de torero?

Porque no ganan poco precisamente


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## cuasi-pepito (10 Ene 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Igual peco de iluso pero ¿donde coño está el dinero que este hombre ha ganado en 30 años de torero?
> 
> Porque no ganan poco precisamente




....lo necesitaba para mantener su nivel de vida...ahorrar es de pobres


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Ene 2022)

Por una chortina así recibiríais una cornada de toro y lo sabéis.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (10 Ene 2022)

Mucho aparentar pero en el fondo un paganfanter más. Pena 0


----------



## Don Redondón (10 Ene 2022)

para ser sugardaddy hay que tener un capital infinito, al estilo del bezos, en caso contrario te comen las deudas.

valiente gilipollas, le está bien empleado, ahora que le coja el toro y la otra por piernas con lo que trinque.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (10 Ene 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Si te apetece un coño estrecho para estas cosas se inventaron las putarracas



Y en ello está.

Bill.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (10 Ene 2022)

Muy guapa la nena, la verdad


----------



## FilibustHero (10 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> para ser sugardaddy hay que tener un capital infinito, al estilo del bezos, en caso contrario te comen las deudas.
> 
> valiente gilipollas, le está bien empleado, ahora que le coja el toro y la otra por piernas con lo que trinque.



La curva de demanda económica exponencial de una chortina premium no la aguanta ni el bezos, el ponce se queda sin catar chochito en 3,2,1...


----------



## Gotthard (10 Ene 2022)

Pues lo tiene jodido. Ademas dicen los cotilleos que la sartencita ha volado buscando otros aires.

Y con la Cuevas esta en gananciales, 20 años.... al juez le va a sudar mucho que diga que se ha gastado los ahorros, cogera su IRPF de 20 años y al 50%, lo actualizara a precios actuales y listo.

Pero sinceramente, que se joda porque hay que ser gilipollas para dejar esta maravilla de mujer, se lo tiene merecido.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (10 Ene 2022)

Hay quien no aprende y acabará doblemente desplumado. Y luego triplemente desplumado.

Lo veo con 70 años volviendo por quinta vez a los ruedos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues lo tiene jodido. Ademas dicen los cotilleos que la sartencita ha volado buscando otros aires.
> 
> Y con la Cuevas esta en gananciales, 20 años.... al juez le va a sudar mucho que diga que se ha gastado los ahorros, cogera su IRPF de 20 años y al 50%, lo actualizara a precios actuales y listo.
> 
> ...




Ahora supón que esa "maravilla" no te toca ni con un palo en la cama. O que te minusvalora todos los días. Así ya no parece tan maravilla ¿eh?


----------



## tovarovsky (10 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> os voy a contar un secreto. Esta chavalita estudió en el mismo instituto que yo, en el IES Nicolas Salmeron de Almeria, de hecho yo estaba en 1º bachillerato y ella estaba en 3º de eso y sabia quien era. imaginaos mi cara cuando veo que esta con el dandy Enrique ponce que le saca 30 tacos



Cuentanos mas!! que tal goele la putarraza? se sabe algo de su procedencia? Aun esta petable su madre? Alguien conoce de cerca a la otra, a la Paloma? Se sabe si algún pajarraco esta rellenándole las cuevas a la Paloma?


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (10 Ene 2022)

Paloma Cuevas era y es un mujerón.
La rubita ésta sólo es joven, pero no le llega a la suela del zapato a la otra.
Eso sí, como dice el refrán, por cada tía buena que existe, hay un hombre cansado de follársela.


----------



## Luftwuaje (10 Ene 2022)

Ya que no lo dice nadie lo digo yo.

MÀH CORNÁ DA L'HAMBRE!!




Para los que preguntan, se lo habrá gastado en caballos y Mercedes. Lo típico.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Ene 2022)

SARTENES FULL INOX:

gratis, A PELO, variadas cuando tienes 15-16-17 años

ahora LA RUINA,

SUCIDADME YA JODERRRRR


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Ene 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Paloma Cuevas era y es un mujerón.
> La rubita ésta sólo es joven, pero no le llega a la suela del zapato a la otra.
> Eso sí, como dice el refrán, por cada tía buena que existe,* hay un hombre cansado de follársela.*




O de NO follársela. Ahí también nacen las rupturas.

La chortina a lo mejor le hace cosas que la ex hace décadas que ya no le hacía.


----------



## jose253 (10 Ene 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Cuentanos mas!! que tal goele la putarraza? se sabe algo de su procedencia? Aun esta petable su madre?



su procedencia es de familia bien, aficionada a los toros y en el articulo de la noticia pone que no le gustan los toros es mentira, en su instagram tenia fotos viendo los toros y me imagino que seguira teniendo, o lo mismo es que no le gusta por si un toro le hace un paquirrin. a la madre no la conozco ni la he visto en mi vida


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Ene 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Igual peco de iluso pero ¿donde coño está el dinero que este hombre ha ganado en 30 años de torero?
> 
> Porque no ganan poco precisamente



Se supone que tiene una finca enorme con casa y tal y no tiene manera de deshacerse de ella. Que había un grupo inversor mejicano que al final se rajó. Vamos, que el tonto este si vuelve a torear es por necesidad


----------



## jose253 (10 Ene 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> O de NO follársela. Ahí también nacen las rupturas.
> 
> La chortina a lo mejor le hace cosas que la ex hace décadas que ya no le hacía.



el hombre ha estado toda su vida con pareja y no ha disfrutado de la fama con las chortinas. a los 50 años con 3 hijos o los que tenga, no estaria bien con la mujer o lo habrian dejado ya, y se buscó una recién salida del horno, lo que no pudo hacer cuando era joven


----------



## politicodemadreputa (10 Ene 2022)

Como decia mi abuelo : Quita y no pon, y se acaba el monton


----------



## Morototeo (10 Ene 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Igual peco de iluso pero ¿donde coño está el dinero que este hombre ha ganado en 30 años de torero?
> 
> Porque no ganan poco precisamente



te la ligaste??


----------



## MOCHIL0 (10 Ene 2022)

Este tío no está bien de la olla.


----------



## perrosno (10 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


>



Que haga bolos por los pueblos junto a Pakirrín, algo sacará.......


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Ene 2022)

retarded


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Ene 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Tremendo error de Ponce
> 
> Si te apetece un coño estrecho para estas cosas se inventaron las putarracas



Hombre estrecho,estrecho...me da a mi que ahí han entrado kilómetros de pollas


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (10 Ene 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> O de NO follársela. Ahí también nacen las rupturas.
> 
> *La chortina a lo mejor le hace cosas que la ex hace décadas que ya no le hacía*.



Mira, con esa edad, con familia y a ese nivel de exposición pública, éste no ha dejado a su mujer por la rubia por tema sexual. Ha sucumbido a la necesidad de sentir que todavía puede enamorar a una mujer joven.

Todo lo que ha hecho ha sido una locura, y denota muy poca inteligencia y muy poca madurez.
Y muy poco conocimiento de lo que son las mujeres en realidad.


----------



## MIP (10 Ene 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Se supone que tiene una finca enorme con casa y tal y no tiene manera de deshacerse de ella. Que había un grupo inversor mejicano que al final se rajó. Vamos, que el tonto este si vuelve a torear es por necesidad



Es que eso de las fincas les vuelve locos, más si tiene rollito ganado.

Tengo un colega industrial que ha hecho algo de pasta y lo único que tiene en la cabeza es ahorrar para montar una ganadería brava. Porque se que controla del tema, pero ya le he dicho que eso es un coladero de pasta tremendo por mucho que sepas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Ene 2022)

MAL NEGOCIO LAS DE 20/30....


----------



## gabrielo (10 Ene 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Tremendo error de Ponce
> 
> Si te apetece un coño estrecho para estas cosas se inventaron las putarracas



la verdad que el enrique Ponce tiene buen gusto esa chica es aparte de jovencita muy guapa y su exmujer de joven no tenia nada que envidiar a su parejita de hoy en belleza y a día de hoy sigue conservándose muy bien.

tal vez a cometido una estupidez cuantos quisieran tener una mujer como la que tenia enrique Ponce guapa y autosuficiente y no ir a una aventura que va a terminar en breve ,el bomboncito nuevo ya lo tuvo en el pasado y en cierta forma en la antigua mujer aun perdiendo la lozanía de joven seguía rebosando belleza.


----------



## Albion (10 Ene 2022)

Los mercedes de alta gama son de elevado consumo.


----------



## tovarovsky (10 Ene 2022)

Se dice que la Palomaka Cuevera dormía con un rosario dentro del cholete. Alguien puede confirmarlo?


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (10 Ene 2022)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> SARTENES FULL INOX:
> 
> gratis, A PELO, variadas cuando tienes 15-16-17 años
> 
> ...




Y alternar con sus amiguitas sartenes de buenos pieses en barquitos GO GO GO GO


----------



## Linsecte2000 (10 Ene 2022)

Si no tienes un yate en verano con chortinas jijijeantes de goood pieces estás mverto, MVEEEERTOOOO


----------



## bondiappcc (10 Ene 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Se dice que la Palomaka Cuevera dormía con un rosario dentro del cholete. Alguien puede confirmarlo?



A ver si era parecido a este:


----------



## Linsecte2000 (10 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Y alternar con sus amiguitas sartenes de buenos pieses en barquitos GO GO GO GO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 900623
> Ver archivo adjunto 900624
> Ver archivo adjunto 900625



Hemos pensado y publicado lo mismo al mismo tiempo. 

BR0000000TAL


----------



## Covaleda (10 Ene 2022)

A ella no le gustan los toros, pero si los billetes que le generan a Enrique.
Viejo como el puto mundo.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (10 Ene 2022)

Tendra que volver a los ruedos en '22...y el 23, y el 24, este acabara haciendo mas tours de despedida que los Rolling...



Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Las chortinas son caras, de toda la Vida de Dios...



Y mas esta, que ha ''olido sangre'' y ya no va a parar de estrujarlo hasta que le dejen de salir billetes de hasta de 5.


----------



## elbaranda (10 Ene 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> la verdad que el enrique Ponce tiene buen gusto esa chica es aparte de jovencita muy guapa y su exmujer de joven no tenia nada que envidiar a su parejita de hoy en belleza y a día de hoy sigue conservándose muy bien.
> 
> tal vez a cometido una estupidez cuantos quisieran tener una mujer como la que tenia enrique Ponce guapa y autosuficiente y no ir a una aventura que va a terminar en breve ,el bomboncito nuevo ya lo tuvo en el pasado y en cierta forma en la antigua mujer aun perdiendo la lozanía de joven seguía rebosando belleza.



Será guapa , pero con 47 años se es una persona extremadamente diferente a tener 23.
Es hasta aburrido, sexo a parte. Se tienen hobbies e intereses diferentes por muy madura qe sea para su edad.

Para una relación con 47 años mínimo una de 35 si aún quieres tener más hijos.

Hablo de personas normales, los Hefner o Julio Iglesias no


----------



## tovarovsky (10 Ene 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> A ver si era parecido a este:
> Ver archivo adjunto 900633



Con bolakas de madera... sin duda ese es el modelo.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (10 Ene 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Hemos pensado y publicado lo mismo al mismo tiempo.
> 
> BR0000000TAL



Brotal debe de ser la experiencia de sacar a pasear al perro con tu chortina y que se te acople el amigo gay tatuadito gafapasta con gorra


----------



## Dan Daly (10 Ene 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Las chortinas son caras, de toda la Vida de Dios...



Más lo son las exesposas, que te sacan los hígados. 
Es cuestión de odio, más que de avaricia... O una mezcla 50/50.


----------



## tovarovsky (10 Ene 2022)

El "patalambres" y la chusma suicida de las afotos jugándose la vida sin mascarillas y sin distancia de seguridad!! Dientesss dientess, cagándose en la boca de todo el colectivo de lemings fologuers que usan bozal hasta para cagar y que compran semanalmente el Hola y el diez minutos. ¿como es posible esta decadencia e infantilismo en individuos que se han formado desde jóvenes con gente tradicional trabajadores, estrictos y ejemplares?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Y alternar con sus amiguitas sartenes de buenos pieses en barquitos GO GO GO GO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 900623
> Ver archivo adjunto 900624
> ...


----------



## CuervoDrogado (10 Ene 2022)

Bueno , pero ya la ha catado bien , que mas da


----------



## ANS² (10 Ene 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (10 Ene 2022)

Kike debe hacer rotación semestral de chortina de entre el grupito de amigas de Ana


----------



## ANS² (10 Ene 2022)

anda que pillar una nueva puta de contrato con las buenas ofertas que hay en putas de prepago

no aprenden


----------



## ironpipo (10 Ene 2022)

A esa Edad debería conocer bien que todas son todas y el que foia pagando acaba ahorrando, con lo que se funde cada fin de semana de jijis con su novieta tendria para catar una prepago premivm nueva cada semana, pero que le vas a pedir a un torero Paco de mierda.
En Cuanto un morlaco lo mande para el otro barrio, en dos días estará su niña con uno nuevo.


----------



## Tanchus (10 Ene 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Igual peco de iluso pero ¿donde coño está el dinero que este hombre ha ganado en 30 años de torero?
> 
> Porque no ganan poco precisamente



Pues la mitad ahora mismo en los bolsillos de su exmujer.


----------



## Saco de papas (10 Ene 2022)

Que esperpento dios mio.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (10 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Y alternar con sus amiguitas sartenes de buenos pieses en barquitos GO GO GO GO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 900623
> Ver archivo adjunto 900624
> ...



Jijijiji.



Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Mira, con esa edad, con familia y a ese nivel de exposición pública, éste no ha dejado a su mujer por la rubia por tema sexual. Ha sucumbido a la necesidad de sentir que todavía puede enamorar a una mujer joven.



Peor me lo pone, compadre. A la estupidez sumaría el autoengaño si no fuera consciente de que es un viejo que lo único que tiene que ofrecer a esa niñata es dinero. Que folle, pague y calle. Porque lo que no le va a comprar el dinero es una segunda juventud, ni le va a convertir en el mazado veinteañero y malote que pone a ésa verdaderamente cachonda.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (10 Ene 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Tremendo error de Ponce
> 
> Si te apetece un coño estrecho para estas cosas se inventaron las putarracas



Un coño es sí, pero lo de estrecho...


----------



## bullish consensus (10 Ene 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Tremendo error de Ponce
> 
> Si te apetece un coño estrecho para estas cosas se inventaron las putarracas



es usted un gran poeta y filósofo, me quito el sombrero


----------



## lascanteras723 (10 Ene 2022)

Di Caprio se lo monta mejor las pasea un tiempo y las cambia.


----------



## kusanagi (10 Ene 2022)

En el hipotético caso de este tío:

Me quedaría más tranquilo sabiendo que estoy al lado de una puta de 20 años. Cuando termines te vas a tu casa que es el principal motivo por el que te pago. Hay que ser consciente de la realidad que manejas. Si una de 20 está contigo y tienes 50. Es por el dinero y punto. Por lo tanto saber bien el papel que tiene cada uno.

Ellas desde luego que lo tienen claro. Y por la otra parte hay que ser mu TONNNNTO para creer lo contrario.

Por otra parte de las imágenes de yates y chortinas del hilo. Y demás amigos de la chortina. Si lo quieres hacer bien no son los amiguitos de la chortina quienes tienen que estar. Son tus colegas de putas o golferío y tener claro a lo que se va. Putas y luego a su casa. Ya después de follar a beber unas birras con los colegas. Coger un buen talegazo y mañana será otro día. Más putas, dedicarme a los negocios o a leer un buen libro.

Las imágenes del parguela con las amigas y amigos de la chortina son de verguenza ajena. No tienes ni puta vida de donde estás y con 50 años las cosas hay que tenerlas claras. JODER

Pero como las cosas en la vida tienen su precio ahora va a saber lo que vale un peine. Un tío que tenía la vida totalmente solucionada. No lo puedo entender. Encoñarse de una de 20 teniendo 50.


----------



## 917 (10 Ene 2022)

Estas cosas no suelen durar. Como ya se ha dicho, los chochitos de calildad son muy caros....


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (10 Ene 2022)

¿veis lo que os digo en el hilo de la renuncia de las herencias?
Ahí lo teneis. Cincuentones enchortinados y patrimonios esfumados.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Ene 2022)

Habrá hostias por verle torear.

Jajaja...NO.


Y mientras tanto el de AirEuropa ofreciéndole a José Tomás un cheque en blanco por veinte corridas donde quiera, con quien quiera y con los toros que quiera.


----------



## vanderwilde (10 Ene 2022)

Esa golfilla lo va a dejar como una salamanquesa: pegado a la pared. Él se lo está buscando.


----------



## Teofrasto (10 Ene 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Igual peco de iluso pero ¿donde coño está el dinero que este hombre ha ganado en 30 años de torero?
> 
> Porque no ganan poco precisamente



Lo tiene enterrado en una finca de 1000 hectáreas en mitad de la nada, con un casoplon de 1200 m2, cuyo mantenimiento vale una fortuna diaria . Típico de toreros descerebrados ,mi finca y mi palacete , otro caso teresa campos , el inmobiliario se los come.


----------



## Dosto (10 Ene 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Se te pone un coñito fresco delante y lo dejas todo, hasta lo que te genera ingresos y con un divorcio millonario por delante. ¿Que podría salir mal verdad?



Era un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## DVD1975 (10 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> su procedencia es de familia bien, aficionada a los toros y en el articulo de la noticia pone que no le gustan los toros es mentira, en su instagram tenia fotos viendo los toros y me imagino que seguira teniendo, o lo mismo es que no le gusta por si un toro le hace un paquirrin. a la madre no la conozco ni la he visto en mi vida



Es apadrinada de Garzón 
Y lo de su abuelo una vergüenza ....le preguntaron por la relación de su nieta y dijo que le parecía bien.
Mi opinión es que ella fue a por la pasta y Ponce ni es tonto tiene pinta de agarrado.
Las malas lenguas dicen que se hizo caso de Luis Miguel otro pagafanter abandona hijos que le dijo que buscara mujeres jóvenes.


----------



## DVD1975 (10 Ene 2022)

Dicen que siempre que salen de fiesta el paga todo a ella y sus amigos.


----------



## DVD1975 (10 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Y alternar con sus amiguitas sartenes de buenos pieses en barquitos GO GO GO GO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 900623
> Ver archivo adjunto 900624
> ...



Yo veo esas fotos y me parece un pagafantas


----------



## Matriarca (10 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


>



Y CERRAMOS HILO CON ESTO. LO DICE TODO.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ene 2022)

No sabe este lo caro que es mantener a un chochito de estos.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## Giordano Bruno (10 Ene 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Por una chortina así recibiríais una cornada de toro y lo sabéis.



Obvio,pero el 1 finde que la conoces.....el torero pagafantas ya lleva follandosela y aguantandola más de 1 año...ya no merece la pena,la chortina te ha dado ya sus mejores polvazos de aquí pa abajo.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Ene 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ahora supón que esa "maravilla" no te toca ni con un palo en la cama. O que te minusvalora todos los días. Así ya no parece tan maravilla ¿eh?



Podria ser, pero entonces le haces un divorcio programado y siendo un tio famoso y guapo te inflas a follar, pero no te lias la manta a la cabeza así, porque para hacer lo que ha hecho hay que estar enamorado, y eso es la derroición.... joder salir con una pandilla que podian ser tus hijos.... yo me he follado universitarias que les doblaba edad, pero ni muerto me voy a montar una relación formal con una y menos humillando en público a mi señora esposa que a la que me ponga una demanda me cruje el espinazo por tres sitios.


----------



## Otrasvidas (10 Ene 2022)

Siempre le quedará Supervivientes o Masterchef.


----------



## cebollo (10 Ene 2022)

Paloma Cuevas es hija de un ganadero importante, no ha trabajado en su vida y es riquísima por herencia y por divorcio. Lo llaman privilegio masculino. 

Enrique Ponce ha sido muy amigo siempre de Raúl y de Luís Miguel. Que no me pegan nada ninguno de los tres pero bueno. 

Aunque ha sido buen torero, el canon taurino es que el grande de su generación es José Tomás. Ser muy fan de Ponce nunca quedó del todo bien. 

Paloma Cuevas era muy amiga de la mujer de Ramón García que ahora se ha separado y se ha vuelto folladora. Eran también amiguitas de Genoboba Casanova y alguna otra pija más. En el foro Cotilleando las llamaban las Pereza porque era verlas en alguna revista y saltarse esas páginas. Interés cero, muy pavas y que sólo saben merendar en el Ritz.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


>




Ana:
Papá papá! Hoy he conocido a un señor de 55 años que me ha invitado a un mini de calimocho!!!

Padre:
Pero ana que acabas de cumplir los 18!!

Ana:
Si pero mira además hace el Michael Jackson en Instagram!!!!

Padre:

Que imita a Michael Jackson y te invita a copas nada más cumplir los 18...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

Joder esto es ridículo, un tío con 55 palos en una barco con tres tías de 18, los ricos pueden hacer lo que quieren definitivamente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ene 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Por una chortina así recibiríais una cornada de toro y lo sabéis.



Pasados los primeros meses de coitos incesantes y pasión animal ...

Su cara se transforma y sólo ves problemas :

¿ donde has ido ? ¿ con quién estabas ? ¿ quién te llamó al móvil ? ¿ por que no contestaste cuando te llamé ? ¿ cómo que te vas dos semanas con tus amigas de vacaciones ? ¿ y ese amigo con el que te vieron ? 

Su belleza y atractivo se convierte en una carga insoportable .

( uno que fue cocinero antes que fraile )


----------



## Gotthard (10 Ene 2022)

kusanagi dijo:


> En el hipotético caso de este tío:
> 
> Me quedaría más tranquilo sabiendo que estoy al lado de una puta de 20 años. Cuando termines te vas a tu casa que es el principal motivo por el que te pago. Hay que ser consciente de la realidad que manejas. Si una de 20 está contigo y tienes 50. Es por el dinero y punto. Por lo tanto saber bien el papel que tiene cada uno.
> 
> ...



Buen analisis. 

La juventud obviamente atrae, el dinero atrae. Esto son verdades. 

Hay siempre jovencitas estudiantes dispuestas a ofrecer su juventud y carnes prietas a cambio de dinero y poder ostentarlo.... Hoteles, restaurantes, spas, zonas vip.... yo he estado fines de semana con universitarias que entran gostosamente a ese mercadeo: a tanto invitas, a tanto se implican en la cama. Pero he tenido varias reglas: 1) Nunca en la misma ciudad donde vivo 2) nunca mas de 3 citas y 3) si la cosa se pone sentimental, desaparecer. 

No diria yo que es una prostitución, pero se le parece, si echas luego cuentas te sale el polvo a 150/200 pavos y aunque mas allá de algun regalo cortes, los lujos que ella disfruta tambien los disfrutas tu. Si calculas, sale mas barato que contratar una escort por un finde entero. Ella se pega un fin de semana a tope y les cuenta a sus amigas en la facultad que tiene un amante que la lleva a una suite del W* porque ella lo vale y tu empiezas las reuniones del lunes con los huevos recien exprimidos.

Pero enamorarte de una short de estas y mas casado por gananciales es derroición garantizada, conozco varios casos.


----------



## El carrito del helao (10 Ene 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Si no tienes un yate en verano con chortinas jijijeantes de goood pieces estás mverto, MVEEEERTOOOO



Yate, joder.
Vaya puta mierda.
El barcucho ese debe andar por los 80k.
Una paletada.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder esto es ridículo, un tío con 55 palos en una barco con tres tías de 18, los ricos pueden hacer lo que quieren definitivamente.



Si son tres estudiantes alocadas en plan living la vida loca que has reclutado y que tienes altas probabilidades de no volver a verlas, no hay ningun problema más alla de que no te vayas a correr dentro y dejar a una con una stock option contra tu patrimonio.

Cuando una de las tres es tu pareja formal, si, tienes un jodido problema.


----------



## BudSpencer (10 Ene 2022)

Lo que parece es que sus empresas no deben ir demasiado bien y no puede vivir de las rentas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

El caí es que ella de Vallecas no parece la verdad.
No parece algo por dinero, parece algo más siniestro si cabe.


----------



## Stalkeador (10 Ene 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Tremendo error de Ponce
> 
> Si te apetece un coño estrecho para estas cosas se inventaron las putarracas



Y para salvaguardar las familias 

Lo tiene bien jodido: a sus 50 tacos volver a ponerse en forma y arriesgar la vida para mantener el nivel de vida de la chortina. Puede acabar muy mal: corneado dentro y fuera del ruedo.


----------



## Der Kommissar (10 Ene 2022)

Vamos no me jodas, le veo esos dientes y esas encías a una tía y le pego una patada en la boca y algo corriendo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

No, 18 años vs 55 roza otra cosa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

Der Kommissar dijo:


> Vamos no me jodas, le veo esos dientes y esas encías a una tía y le pego una patada en la boca y algo corriendo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 900893



Invasiling


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

Te pongo un ejemplo:


Si mi hija de 20 viene a casa con un tío de 30, puede ocurrir.


Si mi hija de 18 viene con uno de 55 a el le corro a hostias y ella a un psicólogo.


----------



## casaire (10 Ene 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Tremendo error de Ponce
> 
> Si te apetece un coño estrecho para estas cosas se inventaron las putarracas



las putas tiene el coño como los túneles de valvidriera , no jodas.


----------



## casaire (10 Ene 2022)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> SARTENES FULL INOX:
> 
> gratis, A PELO, variadas cuando tienes 15-16-17 años
> 
> ...



Cabrón , esa nena de donde la sacas?. Antes me lío con la del pantaloncito que con la resabiada del "Quique".


----------



## unicornioazul (10 Ene 2022)

¿Quién decis qué es el tal Enrique Ponce que estaba con la distinguida Srta. Ana Soria?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Ene 2022)

la chortina lo esta desplumando, balla, no me lo experava...


----------



## ruber et impius (10 Ene 2022)

Es un montaje. Ahora se pelean, crean expectación, sacan una exclusiva del Hola! y sacan más que con la corrida esa, que será en plaza de segunda. 

Luego la reconciliación, con un buen guión, otra exclusiva y ya no trabajan más en todo el año.


----------



## Matriarca (10 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pasados los primeros meses de coitos incesantes y pasión animal ...
> 
> Su cara se transforma y sólo ves problemas :
> 
> ...



TÚ TE CREES que esa cria le importa lo que haga o donde vaya el viejaco derroido ese? NO


----------



## poppom (10 Ene 2022)

Scort con exclusividad.
Nada barato es


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (10 Ene 2022)

El Ponce este tiene una pinta de tener la potencia sexual de una ameba. La chortina esa pasará más hambre que los patos de manolito.
Bueno, supongo que se comerá sus pollas a espaldas del media mierda esa del Ponce, que es un alfeñique.


----------



## Adhoc (10 Ene 2022)

.


----------



## Langosto (10 Ene 2022)

Pagafantas de libro el Ponce este...


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ene 2022)

Matriarca dijo:


> TÚ TE CREES que esa cria le importa lo que haga o donde vaya el viejaco derroido ese? NO




jajajaja 

me refería a él .


----------



## Second (10 Ene 2022)

Como se lo ha gozado el tío, ahora curra un par de años y solucionado.

a esa tb la estaba dando todo el dia


----------



## Cuenta cuento (11 Ene 2022)

Aumentan los rumores de ruptura entre Enrique Ponce y Ana Soria


Según algunas fuentes, el torero y su novia están atravesando una fuerte crisis




www.noticiasdealava.eus


----------



## IMPULSES (11 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> os voy a contar un secreto. Esta chavalita estudió en el mismo instituto que yo, en el IES Nicolas Salmeron de Almeria, de hecho yo estaba en 1º bachillerato y ella estaba en 3º de eso y sabia quien era. imaginaos mi cara cuando veo que esta con el dandy Enrique ponce que le saca 30 tacos



Te la fallaste?


----------



## eltonelero (11 Ene 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Paloma Cuevas era y es un mujerón.
> La rubita ésta sólo es joven, pero no le llega a la suela del zapato a la otra.
> Eso sí, como dice el refrán, por cada tía buena que existe, hay un hombre cansado de follársela.



es que repetís lo de que la Cuevas está muy buena y tal, pero tras 5 años te cansas y pierdes interés hasta de Claudia Schiffer con 20 años.

Vamos que es tonto porque se veía que no iba mas allá la aventureta con la zagala pero que Cuevas fuera la tia mas fea de planeta o el mayor pibón no cambia nada.


----------



## zahara_ (11 Ene 2022)

Este fulano tiene el honor de competir por ser el mayor gañán de mi Españita.

Un paleto ridículo que abandona a su mujer y a sus hijos por una aventura con una niña de instituto que dura 2 telediarios.
Puede estar orgulloso de haberse convertido en el gañanazo más patético de la farándula. 

Cuando te enteras que su "profesión" es asesino de animales lo entiendes todo.


----------



## bsnas (11 Ene 2022)

Habia mejores estrategias para apretarse conejitas chorteens con coños prietos de forma discreta sin destrozar su matrimonio, pero bueno, el sabra... Sera la crisis de los 50 o algo.


----------



## feldene flash (11 Ene 2022)

torero arruinado y dando pena en telecinco el años que viene


----------



## elojodeltuerto (11 Ene 2022)

Otro paquete toreANdo no nos los quitamos de encima como a cayetano y A su hermano,son paquetes como en el futbol hoy en día SR.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Ene 2022)

Paloma era una mujer proceresca hija de ganadero, con pasta para aburrir que nació rica. Fue su padre el que levantó la carrera de Ponce, y no se le ocurre otra cosa que dejar a su elegante mujer, madre de sus hijas, por una puta niñata trepa.
Que se joda por subnormal.


----------



## Skywalker22 (11 Ene 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Paloma era una mujer proceresca hija de ganadero, con pasta para aburrir que nació rica. Fue su padre el que levantó la carrera de Ponce, y no se le ocurre otra cosa que dejar a su elegante mujer, madre de sus hijas, por una puta niñata trepa.
> Que se joda por su normal.



Nunca sabemos lo que pasa en una casa de puertas para adentro.
En temas de divorcios los demás no tenemos mucho que opinar.
Lo que me resulta asombroso es que se líe con una de 20. Pero allá cada cual también.
Lo que no me parece bien es que lidie toros. Ahí entran en juego los derechos de los animales.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Ene 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ese chochito es tremendamente caro



Hay que echarle muchos billetes a esa hucha.


----------



## Ynos (11 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> os voy a contar un secreto. Esta chavalita estudió en el mismo instituto que yo, en el IES Nicolas Salmeron de Almeria, de hecho yo estaba en 1º bachillerato y ella estaba en 3º de eso y sabia quien era. imaginaos mi cara cuando veo que esta con el dandy Enrique ponce que le saca 30 tacos



Y que fuera a tu instituto es un secreto????? joder cuéntanos si era una golfa, o si le gustaban las aspirinas de colores, no se algo.


----------



## Adhoc (11 Ene 2022)

Ufffffff


----------



## Ederto (11 Ene 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Paloma era una mujer proceresca hija de ganadero, con pasta para aburrir que nació rica. Fue su padre el que levantó la carrera de Ponce, y no se le ocurre otra cosa que dejar a su elegante mujer, madre de sus hijas, por una puta niñata trepa.
> Que se joda por su normal.



Aparte, tiene toda la pinta de que la cabeza para la pasta en ese matrimonio la ponía ella. Cuando Enrique se ha quedado solo, o peor aún con una chortina que no sabe por dónde le da el viento, se ha dedicado a vivir la vida loca sin mirar ni un número.

Un clásico. Te pasas 30 años con una mujer a tu lado y terminas pensando que las cosas que hace ella en realidad se hacen solas.


----------



## Vengerberg (11 Ene 2022)

Paloma además de guapa es muy elegante, una señora... pero a mí me tiene pinta (puedo equivocarme) de que es la típica que tiene al marido a pan y agua, y cuando por fin acepta tener sexo, es en plan soso y aburrido total. La rubita no me extrañaría que enganchara a Ponce con sexo diario y movidito y por eso el tontolaba perdió el norte como lo perdió, y de regalo, familia rota.

Le habría salido más a cuenta recurrir a prostitutas o a amiguitas en secreto, pero él verá.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## sinfonier (11 Ene 2022)

Menudo subnormal el torero. Dejar una señora como la que tenía, rompiendo una familia, por una niñata. Que le iba a sacar hasta los ojos ni cotizaba.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Aparte, tiene toda la pinta de que la cabeza para la pasta en ese matrimonio la ponía ella. Cuando Enrique se ha quedado solo, o peor aún con una chortina que no sabe por dónde le da el viento, se ha dedicado a vivir la vida loca sin mirar ni un número.
> 
> Un clásico. Te pasas 30 años con una mujer a tu lado y terminas pensando que las cosas que hace ella en realidad se hacen solas.




A Paloma se le daba muy bien negociar con la revista Hola y vender exclusivas de forma no vulgar, que es para lo que les contrata la revista, haciendo de socialité cañí, porque no le hace falta currar, ya nació rica. 
No sé hasta qué punto ella era la cabeza para la pasta en el matrimonio, pero que por el tema revistas e imagen se sacaban una morterada sí que era cosa de ella. 
El toreo, que da fortunas, ya era cosa de él, pero detrás de Ponce estaba el suegro.
Ahí el que dio el braguetazo fue él y no ella 
No he vuelto a ver públicamente a esta mujer desde que Ponce la humilló con la putilla, demuestra que es elegante, y no tonta, no entrando en el circo espectáculo.


----------



## batería (12 Ene 2022)

Parece ser que la fulana le ha dejado para presionarlo por que quiere casarse


----------



## Ederto (14 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


>



me la pido!!! one man's trash, another man's treasure.


----------



## Dupla (14 Ene 2022)

Pocos torero ha habido como Ponce. 
Liada monumental para el maestro. Cornada de las mujeras que se ha buscado. 
Ya hay que ser tonto.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (14 Ene 2022)

Para mi el error mayúsculo es no haber mantenido un perfil bajo mediático. Incluso si te encoñas y consideras que a pesar de todo lo que pierdes (cash, hijos) quieres tirar pa lante, yo creo que yo no lo haría así.


----------

